# What if R35 GTR looked like this?



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Hello!

I was looking at some R32-R35 pics and found this: http://autocarspeed.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/nissan_skyline_gt-r_r34.jpg

What do you guys think? Would it look better than the R35 GTR we got today?
Would you buy it if they made a GTS-T/GTT Verison?

I think it would be alot better and would keep the name "Skyline".

Wich would you choose and why?


----------



## GTR_chris (Jan 25, 2010)

R35 all day long, that just looks weird. And GTT GTS-t no no no you cant buy a 2ltr 911 or rs4? super cars are meant to be super


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

But i mean they "americanized" the R35 GTR, The R32-R34 felt more Japanese


----------



## 007 (Sep 30, 2009)

Looks like a pre R35 an R34.5


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Looks like a crappy photoshop based of an R34 GTR/corvette hybrid


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

R35 no contest


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

That car looks like a pig faced fugly piece of s***!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Just looks a bit wrong....35 all day long.


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Looks like the bastard stepchild of an R34 and a CTS Coupe.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

That is sh*t !!!! Looks like an R34, which we all know is sh*t !!LOL


----------



## lsb (Nov 29, 2010)

I don't dislike it from that angle. I have certainly seen a lot worse.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

interesting idea but completely out of proportion


----------



## Dave270r (Oct 9, 2008)

007 said:


> Looks like a pre R35 an R34.5


I agree, looks a bit dated compared to the R35.


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

looks like a pickup truck to me


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

Its only sold in the numbers it has off the back of the R32, R33, R34. good plan by Nissan to code it R35 when really it should of been a Z something or other


----------



## dukes (Nov 20, 2010)

That is a pretty accurate pic you got there(based that they had to look at the previous model and modern it but who knew that it will be SUCH a success?)
R35...DUHHH!)


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

35 baby all day long....


----------



## Bellis_GTR (Nov 18, 2010)

Trev said:


> That car looks like a pig faced fugly piece of s***!


hahahahahahhahaAHAHA


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Steve said:


> That is sh*t !!!! Looks like an R34, which we all know is sh*t !!LOL


foocough!


----------



## lmn30 (Apr 13, 2008)

r35


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

lloks like a mix between an Audi and Camaro....R35 much better!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Who cares about the Skyline name anyway ,Nissan dropped that out of the raffle for a future car as soon as they gave the Skyline name to that normal reps car the v36 thing a few years ago .That picture looks like crap too ,it's an insult to the r34 uke:


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

stealth said:


> Who cares about the Skyline name anyway ,Nissan dropped that out of the raffle for a future car as soon as they gave the Skyline name to that normal reps car the v36 thing a few years ago .That picture looks like crap too ,it's an insult to the r34 uke:


Maybe its good that they dropped the name.


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

.::TopSky::. said:


> But i mean they "americanized" the R35 GTR, The R32-R34 felt more Japanese


There is nothing American about the R-35 GT-R. Mizuno-san told me himself that it took inspiration from the "Gundam" robots when we discussed the contoversial shape!! The car looks the way it does because it is the best way to make the air flow around it. It is more aerodynamic than a bullet (strange but true!!). That pic of a bastardised R-34 should be left back in the 90's where it belongs!


----------



## Samwest (Feb 23, 2009)

i think that car is beautiful!!! ...i remember seeing this picture before the R35 came out.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Just looks like a modified R34


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

GTR_chris said:


> R35 all day long, that just looks weird. And GTT GTS-t no no no you cant buy a 2ltr 911 or rs4? super cars are meant to be super


Hang on you can buy a 2.0 litre A4. Just like the Skyline GTRs the RS4 was a wide arched version of the base model with a unique engine. Just like the A4 a lessor model could be had with largely the same 4WD system.

The 911 is harder to comparebut the turbo is wider, 4WD and turbocharged where the C2 isn't.

I can see where you're coming from and I assume that they'd rather have the GTR as a 911 competitor than an RS4/M3 rival.


----------



## Chocko (Sep 7, 2011)

davros said:


> There is nothing American about the R-35 GT-R. Mizuno-san told me himself that it took inspiration from the "Gundam" robots when we discussed the contoversial shape!! The car looks the way it does because it is the best way to make the air flow around it. It is more aerodynamic than a bullet (strange but true!!). That pic of a bastardised R-34 should be left back in the 90's where it belongs!


What about the fact that its oversized and overweight?


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

I'd be driving a 911 if the GTR looked like that ****!


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

ANDYR35 said:


> Looks like the bastard stepchild of an R34 and a CTS Coupe.


Wash your mouth out!


----------



## Dougie335 (Sep 29, 2009)

Backwards step.


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

I like 32's, 33's, 34's but that looks pants!


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

R35 vertical headlights have kept the overall image fresh without making the lines look dated....the car shown is plain awful...


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

Looks like a Chrysler 300 that some kid got hold of. Not good :runaway:


----------



## GTRmallorca (Dec 8, 2010)

Looks shite to me....


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

And the point of this thread is??


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

SklyaFett said:


> And the point of this thread is??


If you are stupid enough to not understand the point of this thread you should leave GTROC/GTR Register right away.


----------



## DanW33gtr (Nov 10, 2011)

i agree the car does not look great... However from the pic it is obviously a concept drawing if they had taken this model into production then the final product would look somewhat different as do most lol, glad they went for the R35 we have today though


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Welcome back to 2008


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

LiamGTR said:


> Welcome back to 2008


lolz that looks like.........(just imagine).


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

blue34 said:


> foocough!


:chuckle: :thumbsup:


----------



## numbnuts (May 21, 2012)

not for me


----------

